
Google Purchases 3 Gigawatts of Clean Energy: Matches 100% of 2017 Energy Needs - dpflan
https://twitter.com/Google/status/936279094605504513?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_detail_base%3BbpkgxwfWT4qoIhDGb8SNEQ%3D%3D
======
dpflan
I followed the link to Twitter from a LinkedIn post by Google's Energy &
Infrastructure Senior Lead, Sam Arons:
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6342074...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6342074431820701696/)

